# We’ve been robbed...



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

...Not really.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wait. What? What's next?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

That's better!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@richwade80 That looks amazing! Glad you got a flash present for your birthday in the end.

You must have measured the pipe to counter edge span a few times before taking the plunge as it appears an exact fit!😅


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's almost like I planned it to go there...

Many thanks to @Chainlinephil ; for his help

In spite of his lengthy and detailed advice, I have no idea how it works - exactly what I want.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> That's better!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fabulous ???? but . . . Where one man's gap is filled, another man's gap open up ????????


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Fantastic looking machine there, perfect spot too

Now all the fun that comes with learning 😁


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

lol - it wasn't that kind of meeting officer, i swear....

oh the opportunity for coffee related puns


----------

